# Travel in France Nov 5-15



## planada (Mar 22, 2008)

I need alittle help with my November trip to France. I have booked airfare into Nice in early November. We are staying for a few days with a friend in Cannes and having a quick look see in this area. Our plans are to take the train from Cannes to Paris ultimately ending up at Marriott's Euro Disney resort for our week stay. My friend in Cannes suggests flying to Paris, but I really would like to see the country side. My question to you is........ when we arrive in the train station in Paris, how do we get out to the resort?Is it best to continue on the train, rent a car, or take a cab? After reading TUG reviews it looks like it is quite aways from Euro Disney train station to the resort itself. I would like to have a car for a few days to explore other areas of France, BUT am hoping we will be able to reserve one on a day to day basis at Marriott. Does anyone know if that is possible? I know I have asked alot of questions, but would love to see as much as possible and only spend about 3 days in Paris itself(we have been there once before) Any suggestions for an itinerary ? We fly out of Paris CDG.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Mar 22, 2008)

Flying is indeed the quickest...but ask your friends about the TGV ...a great experience.
On arrival in Paris the RER will take you to Disney and as far as I know Marriott have a shuttle bus to the resort from the station . 
If you decide to fly...and your arrival airport is Charles de Gaulle , there is a special Disney bus and the shuttle as mentioned above to Marriott.
 (but, I think the Nice flight arrives in Orly , the other side of the city. Which suggests the Metro into  Paris and the RER out to Disney).
Enjoy...
G


----------



## planada (Apr 6, 2008)

Ireland's Call, thank you for your response. I still would like to take the train from Nice to Paris and the best I can tell, the train from Nice arrives into the PARIS GARE LYON station. I am thinking about doing a car for hire out to the Marriott just because we arrive late in the day-4:30 PM and in November it might be getting close to dark. I want us all to start off as friends and not add more stress to the beginning of the trip. Does anyone know if we can then rent a car at the Marriott Disney for trips later in the week?


----------

